# On 457 - applying for PR and lost the job



## sachinnate (Mar 18, 2013)

HI
I am in a tricky situation ..

1) Applying for 190 – state sponsorship
2) On sponsored 457 and Contract is ending in next week, still have 90 days after that to find a job under the same employer/agency

My questions :
1) If I apply for Subclass 190 PR Visa , I will be on Bridging visa but valid untill 90 days (till my 457 visa ceases) ?
2) After PR application Lodgement is it possible to transfer 457 Visa in case I can not find employment through same agent.

I am in a desperate financial situation , your experts advice would be really appreciated.

Regards


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

> 1) If I apply for Subclass 190 PR Visa , I will be on Bridging visa but valid untill 90 days (till my 457 visa ceases) ?


The bridging visa has no expiry date. It'll be valid until your visa application is granted (or, if it is refused, 28 days after refusal date).



> 2) After PR application Lodgement is it possible to transfer 457 Visa in case I can not find employment through same agent.


Not sure, but I think it is possible. However, as soon as your 457 expires and your bridging visa kicks in, you will most likely have full working rights anyway.
That said, once you lodged your 190 application, you won't be kicked out of the country (unless your visa is refused). You won't need a job to be allowed to stay.


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

sachinnate said:


> 1) If I apply for Subclass 190 PR Visa , I will be on Bridging visa but valid untill 90 days (till my 457 visa ceases) ?


What do you mean by apply? For visa subclass 190, you need to lodge Expression of Interest (EoI). Once you are invited by the government, you can lodge the visa and get your bridging PR after you lodge all the documentation. The bridging visa will take place once your previous visa expired (in this case 457).



sachinnate said:


> 2) After PR application Lodgement is it possible to transfer 457 Visa in case I can not find employment through same agent.


If you can lodge visa subclass 190 (after you receive your EoI), you can stay in Australia without any limitation under bridging PR until your PR is granted or refused.


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

sachinnate said:


> HI
> I am in a tricky situation ..


So do I..I'm also almost in the same boat. 



sachinnate said:


> 1) Applying for 190 – state sponsorship
> 2) On sponsored 457 and Contract is ending in next week, still have 90 days after that to find a job under the same employer/agency
> 
> My questions :
> ...


Before going to your question topic my question to you sachinnate are you applying for 190 to the same state (Vic) in which you currently staying or a different one? If you are applying for a different state I've explored some information guess I can share it with you.


----------



## sachinnate (Mar 18, 2013)

oraclrock said:


> What do you mean by apply? For visa subclass 190, you need to lodge Expression of Interest (EoI). Once you are invited by the government, you can lodge the visa and get your bridging PR after you lodge all the documentation. The bridging visa will take place once your previous visa expired (in this case 457).
> 
> 
> If you can lodge visa subclass 190 (after you receive your EoI), you can stay in Australia without any limitation under bridging PR until your PR is granted or refused.



Thanks for your reply .. I have invitation ( and state sponsorship ) so will apply this weekend and 457 is still valid ( think 90 days extension after un-employment ) 

Just one more query .. 

My wife and new born child has Dependent 457 Visa , offshore currently and I am including them in the application.
Could they travel on the same old 457 visa until it expires or they need to wait for PR?

Regards


----------



## sachinnate (Mar 18, 2013)

Bluegum2012 said:


> So do I..I'm also almost in the same boat.
> 
> 
> 
> Before going to your question topic my question to you sachinnate are you applying for 190 to the same state (Vic) in which you currently staying or a different one? If you are applying for a different state I've explored some information guess I can share it with you.


Yes I have VIC sponsorship. 

Regards


----------



## Bluegum2012 (Aug 31, 2012)

sachinnate said:


> Yes I have VIC sponsorship.
> 
> Regards



That's good you have one in your hand. 

I think you would be alright as soon as your visa application is lodged then you can work as a full time employee as stated by others earlier. But I know it's a bit hard to get a job on bridging unless you are happy to do any job.

In my case I've to move to other state leaving my current job to get the sponsorship. Which I don't know whether I would get one or not and don't know the waiting period either.


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

sachinnate said:


> My wife and new born child has Dependent 457 Visa , offshore currently and I am including them in the application.
> Could they travel on the same old 457 visa until it expires or they need to wait for PR?
> Regards


As long as your 457 visa is not yet expired, you can bring them on board. I am not sure about the cost for 457 though. I heard that they increase the cost (and make it stricter) for the new applicant since 1 July 2013.

In regard to 190, yes you need to include them and the cost for them will not be cheap. For every dependent, it will cost you roughly another $1,500.

The option is yours whether you want to bring them aboard whilst you are here now to wait until you PR is granted. I prefer the second option for the reason of flexibility. Waiting for PR etc. is a long stressful journey and better to only share the (happiness) result with your wife and (future) son.

All the best sachinnate!


----------



## sachinnate (Mar 18, 2013)

oraclrock said:


> As long as your 457 visa is not yet expired, you can bring them on board. I am not sure about the cost for 457 though. I heard that they increase the cost (and make it stricter) for the new applicant since 1 July 2013.
> 
> In regard to 190, yes you need to include them and the cost for them will not be cheap. For every dependent, it will cost you roughly another $1,500.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply .. 
Does this Bridging visa overrides 90 days of 457 visa extension in case of loss of employment, and at the same time I can proceed with the transfer of 457 sponsorship if I can get other job.

Regards


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

sachinnate said:


> Thanks for your reply ..
> Does this Bridging visa overrides 90 days of 457 visa extension in case of loss of employment, and at the same time I can proceed with the transfer of 457 sponsorship if I can get other job.
> 
> Regards


Based on my opinion, 190 (Permanent residency) is always better than 457 (working visa). Why do you afraid that 190 will replace 457? Isn't it better?
With 190 it is also easier to get a job because the company does not need to sponsor you, with 457, the company need to pay some amount of money to the government to hire you.

Based on the regulations, Bridging visa 190 will not kick off until your 457 expired. So you need to wait your 457 'till it is expired before your 190 bridging is on.


----------



## sachinnate (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you oraclrock and Bluegum2012 for your precious replies, Hope I can find a job on bridging visa, shouldn't be very hard.

Regards


----------

